
Android Geofencing is broken and how we fixed it - aresant
http://www.pathsense.com/blog/geofence
======
perydell
I'm curious how default Android geofencing performance compares to iOS. As a
heavy find my friends user I am surprised my kids usually walk into the house
from their walk home from school by the time find friends even knows they
left.

